# Whats some of your favorite lures to drop shot?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I used to buy the pre-rigged drop shot rigs that comes with the little 4" worm on a #2 or #3 worm hook and do well. Then inevitably id run out of rigs and have to make my own on the water and tried some different things. I prefer to use a circle/octopus hook around size 2 over a worm hook. I also prefer to wacky rig it if possible. For some reason I used to only think I could only wacky rig a semetrical lure like senkos but I've found thats not the case. Sometimes a 10" dangling worm drives them nuts. Flukes believe it or not work well nose hooked too. On Erie I mainly use Gulp minnies but I do nose hook those. 

I've noticed sometimes they won't hit it if 18" or so off bottom and ill shorten it to only 6% and they go wild on it.

Whats some other tweaks and lures do u guys have success with.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like to use Yum Dingers


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing moves like a roboworm! Also like the jackall crosstail worm, gulp minnow for smallies, and the tiny tim swimbait when the current is running.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

How ru guys hooking those?


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

try a zoom tiny fluke with a #2 gamakatsu dropshot/splitshot hook. I like the 4'' razor worms from netcraft. theyre cheap too. i nose hook em.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

On Erie I use poor boy gobies...other bodies of water, yamamoto shad shaped worms, and robo worms are my baits of choice...all nose hooked. I will hook the robo worms texas rigged at times...


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sometimes the drop-shot rig is the only way I can get a bass in the boat. 

I like the Venom 4-inch Due Drop Worm in either green pumpkin or green pumpkin candy. I normally just nose hook them.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I like to dropshot bluegills preferably 3" ones.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I used to buy the pre-rigged drop shot rigs that comes with the little 4" worm on a #2 or #3 worm hook and do well. Then inevitably id run out of rigs and have to make my own on the water and tried some different things. I prefer to use a circle/octopus hook around size 2 over a worm hook. I also prefer to wacky rig it if possible. For some reason I used to only think I could only wacky rig a semetrical lure like senkos but I've found thats not the case. Sometimes a 10" dangling worm drives them nuts. Flukes believe it or not work well nose hooked too. On Erie I mainly use Gulp minnies but I do nose hook those.
> 
> I've noticed sometimes they won't hit it if 18" or so off bottom and ill shorten it to only 6% and they go wild on it.
> 
> Whats some other tweaks and lures do u guys have success with.


You are using the wrong hooks. A Gamakatsu Split shot/drop shot in #1/0 is golden.

The lower the better on Erie, as gobies tend to prefer the bottom.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

This is my new favorite:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gambler_Shakey_Shad/descpage-GASHSH.html

I used to swear by the Berkley Hand Pours, but this Shakey Shad is killer on Erie (which is one of the only places I drop shot any longer).


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

thelatrobe33 said:


> This is my new favorite:
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gambler_Shakey_Shad/descpage-GASHSH.html
> 
> I used to swear by the Berkley Hand Pours, but this Shakey Shad is killer on Erie (which is one of the only places I drop shot any longer).


Interesting....

I'm gonna have to try those. I'm more of a Roboworm guy myself.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> You are using the wrong hooks. A Gamakatsu Split shot/drop shot in #1/0 is golden.
> 
> The lower the better on Erie, as gobies tend to prefer the bottom.



I find almost any hook size circle/octopus/dropshot or worm up to 3 work pretty well. I do get size and # confused though . I had to borrow a hook from a noob and he gave me a Gammy # or size 3 drop shot hook with a big weed guard on it. I had little faith in it since it seemed huge but it worked very well. After all bass do have oversized mouths so big too big isn't usually a prob unless its just too visible depending on lure choice.

I also like nose hooking 4" finesse worms. Tight lining it and just quivering the tip of the rod really impart a lot of action. Too much as to look unnatural if done too vigorously. This is usually done on Erie in water over 10" vertically while drifting.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I find almost any hook size circle/octopus/dropshot or worm up to 3 work pretty well. I do get size and # confused though . I had to borrow a hook from a noob and he gave me a Gammy # or size 3 drop shot hook with a big weed guard on it. I had little faith in it since it seemed huge but it worked very well. After all bass do have oversized mouths so big too big isn't usually a prob unless its just too visible depending on lure choice.


A 1/0 is bigger than a #3. A #3 is tiny.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> A 1/0 is bigger than a #3. A #3 is tiny.


Are u sure? Because with worm hooks the lower the number the smaller. I use 2 with worm, 4 with fluke and 5 for frogs. And when I use the 9" Sluggo it comes with a 6 hook and its huge.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

It's like this #3 #2 #1 1/0 2/0 3/0 and so on


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

poloaman said:


> It's like this #3 #2 #1 1/0 2/0 3/0 and so on
> 
> 
> Polo
> Outdoor Hub mobile


#3 being the smallest of that group 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I apologise Tokugawa u were right. . Thanks Poloaman for teaching me and maybe some others something. So I think I'm using a 1/0 and 2/0 circle/octopus/dropshot hooks mostly and that 3/0 that I borrowed. I don't think I have any of the # sized hooks at all those sound small.

So #=number and */0 equals Size * right?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I apologise Tokugawa u were right. . Thanks Poloaman for teaching me and maybe some others something. So I think I'm using a 1/0 and 2/0 circle/octopus/dropshot hooks mostly and that 3/0 that I borrowed. I don't think I have any of the # sized hooks at all those sound small.
> 
> So #=number and */0 equals Size * right?


No worries!

They (#3 #2 #1 1/0 2/0 3/0) are all sizes. The bigger ones just have the /0 on the end. With a /0, the bigger the number the bigger the hook. Without the /0, the bigger the number the smaller the hook. 

I have no idea why someone thought it was a good numbering system.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

No problem that's what this site is for 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Zoom Trick Worm & RoboWorm Straight Tail.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not good at drop shotting but roboworms are really good. Click here <<


----------



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

A Venom 3" green pumpkin Salty Sling worm is a great drop shot choice. Drop shot point drop offs, or even work banks lines. Pitching and working them off the structure in a similar fashion to working a Texas rig works well. The deep water drift on Lake Erie is an effective smallie tactic. I also like to go with enough weight to keep good contact with the bottom. Helps keep your line tight to insure the bait is off the bottom. Working points and banks I like to use at least 3/8 to 5/16 oz, at Lake Erie nothing less than 1/2 oz on open water.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I just take a crappie hook when I drop shot, I don't expect to catch big ones... Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Lake Erie-on one rod I use a Gulp 3" minnow,and the other has a ZMan 4.5" finesse worm in watermelon/red flake.Trokkar size 1 DS hook/River2Sea tear drop DS weight.Both reels are spooled with 8# Power Pro Hi-Vis yellow braid/w a 7'-8' Seaguar Tatsu 8# leader.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

robo worm arrons magic


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone ever try the recoil rig drop shot kits? Going to pick one up here soon and try it out! The videos of the rig are insane! Get crazy action out of your baits!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Anyone ever try the recoil rig drop shot kits? Going to pick one up here soon and try it out! The videos of the rig are insane! Get crazy action out of your baits!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Tried it this summer on the ohio river for smallies. Not much luck, but those smallies seem to like the bait to move as little as possible so i wasn't expecting much. I'm gonna give it an honest shot this spring and see what i can come up with.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Tried it this summer on the ohio river for smallies. Not much luck, but those smallies seem to like the bait to move as little as possible so i wasn't expecting much. I'm gonna give it an honest shot this spring and see what i can come up with.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thats disappointing....Let me know how it does.... I think it's more of a spring type rig myself anyway probably work real good near spawning fish!.... Where do you fish on the Ohio? I fish the NC pool allot 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Tried it this summer on the ohio river for smallies. Not much luck, but those smallies seem to like the bait to move as little as possible so i wasn't expecting much. I'm gonna give it an honest shot this spring and see what i can come up with.


Exactly. Dead sticking is what gets most fish on a drop-shot. Most anglers over-work the bait.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I think deadsticking works allot better late fall-early spring but summertime
Smallmouth seem to prefer their bait moving. Recoil rig seems like a good idea for summertime small mouth sitting in vegetation!....... But if everything worked as good as they do in theory then fishing wouldn't be a challenge!..... Can't wait to deadstick Minnies on drop shot for walleye next week!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Thats disappointing....Let me know how it does.... I think it's more of a spring type rig myself anyway probably work real good near spawning fish!.... Where do you fish on the Ohio? I fish the NC pool allot
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Mostly N.C., pike, and hannible. I live just outside of toronto so it's about 12 minutes from my garage to the ramp in toronto. Although most of the tournaments are out of steubenville so i launch there alot as well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome! I live in east Liverpool I'll be fishing some tournaments down there this coming spring and summer! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Last year they ran a thursday night tourny out of steubenville. I believe they plan on keeping that going again this year. It's a good time and a good bunch of guys. A buddy of mine also ran sunday opens the last few years. Not sure if he's going to do that this year because he wants to start up an ohio river circut on the 3 pools. I'll have more info on them closer to spring.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome let me know.... I'll def make a few Thursday nighters at the least..... Heard there was some on Saturday down there also


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Awesome let me know.... I'll def make a few Thursday nighters at the least..... Heard there was some on Saturday down there also
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


They started having the thurs. Nights on sat. When it started getting dark to early. A lot of various other clubs and circuits have open tournies there as well. Usually atleast a couple a month after june.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Ohhh I see. I'm unfamiliar with bassin in that pool but I work on the river and I've got my eyes on a few promising looking spots.... Hopefully I can win a little cash!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Ohhh I see. I'm unfamiliar with bassin in that pool but I work on the river and I've got my eyes on a few promising looking spots.... Hopefully I can win a little cash!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


The river rats run a wed. Night tourny out of chester city park as well. I fish them every once in a while. Alot of the buy pa. License and run up river. I've never done that and it makes it hard to compete with them up there. If you plan on fishing a bunch of those i would buy a pa. License....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I do fish them! I work on the river.... Last year I fished them with my cousin Wayne every other week when I am home from work..... we won a couple of them without going to PA (he has PA license) I am getting a PA license this season for some out of state tourneys. He bought a new boat and I bought his from him


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> I do fish them! I work on the river.... Last year I fished them with my cousin Wayne every other week when I am home from work..... we won a couple of them without going to PA (he has PA license) I am getting a PA license this season for some out of state tourneys. He bought a new boat and I bought his from him
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Well hopefully i'll see you around this year. I'll be posting info on the steubenville opens probably in the next few weeks. "Rivergetter" is the one that usually runs the thursday nights and he'll start getting active on this site closer to spring.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I just picked up a couple of packs of the new VMC Spinshot hooks yesterday at BPS. I bought the #2 hook and they look great. I can't wait to try them out, because they are supposed to reduce line twist. Here is a link.
http://www.landbigfish.com/VMC-Hooks/VMC-Hooks-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Hook.cfm


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I just picked up a couple of packs of the new VMC Spinshot hooks yesterday at BPS. I bought the #2 hook and they look great. I can't wait to try them out, because they are supposed to reduce line twist. Here is a link.
> http://www.landbigfish.com/VMC-Hooks/VMC-Hooks-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Hook.cfm


Saw these on tv makes sense gotta get a few and try em 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I just picked up a couple of packs of the new VMC Spinshot hooks yesterday at BPS. I bought the #2 hook and they look great. I can't wait to try them out, because they are supposed to reduce line twist. Here is a link.
> http://www.landbigfish.com/VMC-Hooks/VMC-Hooks-Spinshot-Drop-Shot-Hook.cfm


Dick's is also carrying them. The store in steubenville really sucks but much to my amazement this year they had the spin shot hook, abu garcia veritas rods, and the wright&mcgill honeycomb series rods! Not much of a selection between them, but atleast they're trying to step it up a bit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

